# an alle Störfreune/ Bilder von heute im Album



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hallo Störfreunde,

Ich beschäftige mich seit einiger Zeit mit Stören. Ich habe 6 Acipenser baeri und 6 Acipenser queldenstaedti. Über die lieben Tiere kann man einiges finden, leider wollen sich die meisten nur wichtig machen oder wiederholen. Mal wird der baeri 1,5m , dann 2m und am ende 3m. 
Vielleicht hat von euch auch einer __ Störe, hat schon ein paar Erfahrungen, gute Tips oder ein paar links. 
Was fressen eure Störe zum Beispiel, wievielt legen sie an Größe und Gewicht im Jahr zu , woran könne man ein Mädchen erkennen usw.
Freue mich über jeden Beitrag.

Gruß Koi-nb


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Hallo koi-nb
Ich habe mir deine Störbilder betrachtet. Bei dem Waxdick glaube ich nicht, dass es sich um einen Reinen handelt. Der schaut mir eher nach einem Hybriden aus. Es fehlen die typischen sternförmigen Knochenplättchen zwischen den Schilderreihen. Ausserdem ist mir die Schnauze zu Spitz. Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen wären  noch Bilder von der Unterseite, auf denen man die Lage der Barteln und das Maul sieht nötig. Ansonsten sind es sehr schöne Tiere.
Sibirische und Waxdick wachsen bei mir 1 Jahr von 20cm auf 40cm, im
2. Jahr von 40cm auf 60cm, im 3.Jahr von 60cm auf 70cm. Mit 70cm wiegen sie etwa 1kg, von da an nehmen sie jährlich ca. 1kg zu. Sternhausen und Sterlett wachsen langsamer. Transmontanus und Hausen wachsen wesentlich schneller.
Buchtip: "__ Störe" von Martin Hochleithner erschienen im Österreichischen Agrarverlag.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

hallo koi-nb (so ein vorname fände ich pers.)

auch ich halte in meinem teich 2 waxdick und 1 __ sterlet.

alle mittlerweile so ca. 60-70cm - was das wachstum betrifft kann ich mich nach meinen momentanen erfahrungen helmut anschließen - wobei der sterlet bei gleicher länge weit massiger im körper ist als die waxdick.

grundsätzlich habe ich aber wie bei allen fischen festgestellt - nicht jeder fisch wächst gleich stark und schnell - so haben sich die beiden bei gleicher größe eingesetzten waxdick schon mind. 10 cm different entwickelt - kurioserweise derjenige der mehr und immer frisst hängt im wachstum nach - denke aber daß sehr viele __ störe mittlerweile hybriden sind und die erbfaktoren verschieden stark zuschlagen.

was die ernährung betrifft so kann ich nur sagen mein sterlett ist der größte blödmann im teich - getauft auf "DUMMI" - wenn ich den waxdick einen platz zum fressen deffiniere sind sie um die angewöhnte uhrzeit auch dort - dummi - schwimmt im tiefbereich und wenn er dort nicht gefüttert wird dann frisst er eben tagelang nix - nur nachts durchstreift er den ganzen teich .....

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

also...ich habe 3 __ sterlet (davon 1 albino)
2 sibirische..2 unterschiedliche rassen welche auch wirklich sehr unterschiedlich aussehen..
und 3 waxdick..davon auch 2 verschiedene rassen..möglicherweise is dein waxdick auch von einer anderen population als wir sie sie gewohnt sind!

die waxdick und die baeri wachsen etwa gleichschnell, die sterlets langsamer..
wobei auch hier zu sagen ist, dass einzelne tiere auseinanderwachsen und waxdicks höhere temperaturen besser verkraften als baeris!
füttern tu ich mit dna feed forellenfutter!
das buch von hochleitner ist nur bedingt zu empfehlen..am besten du kaufst dir zusätzlich noch der stör von reichle gebhard!

also..das is jez der großteil meiner maturaarbeit..nur die fotos kann ich leider nicht reinkopieren..vielleicht änderst du das irgendwie tommi!

lg thomas

Einleitung

Begegnet man unter Wasser einem Stör hat man das Gefühl einem Dinosaurier zu begegnen. Seit 250 Millionen Jahren schwimmen diese Tiere fast unverändert durch die Gewässer unseres blauen Planeten- ein Erfolgsmodell der Natur. Die Größten können auch heute noch über 9 Meter groß und über 100 Jahre alt werden. 
Kurz gesagt: ein Tier das Ehrfurcht weckt.
Heute steht es sehr schlecht um den Stör. Durch den Kaviarhandel an den Rand der Ausrottung getrieben, tun Gewässerverschmutzung und die Verbauung von Flüssen zur Stromgewinnung,              Abb. 2 Dieser 3,85m lange Weiße Stör
 durch welche er seine Laichplätze nicht mehr             lässt vermuten wie gewaltig diese Tiere 
erreicht, ihr Übriges.                                                                             wirklich werden können
__ Störe werden zwar erst seit kurzem, 
doch inzwischen relativ häufig gezüchtet. Auch die Haltung im Gartenteich wird immer beliebter. Doch so positiv diese Entwicklung auch ist, es lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass die Störbestände nur dann gerettet werden können, wenn die Ostblockstaaten den Kaviarschwarzmarkt unter Kontrolle bekommen und die Flüsse rückgebaut werden. Bei den Donaustörarten verschwindet das erste Problem schon langsam, doch mit dem Eisernen Tor in Rumänien, den vielen Wasserkraftwerken und dem kanalartigen Ausbau der Donau steht hier im Bezug auf das Zweite noch viel Arbeit an.
Ich halte aufgrund meiner Faszination für diese Tiere einige in Teich und Aquarium, und wollte für diese Arbeit ihre Umweltansprüche, ihre Lebensweise, ihr Verhalten etwas transparenter machen, und außerdem vergleichen wie sie unter verschiedenen Umweltbedingungen wachsen. Die Erkenntnisse die ich daraus zog sind überraschender als ich vor Jahren wie ich meinen ersten Stör kaufte auch nur zu ahnen vermochte.

Erläuterungen zum Text:
Unterstrichene Ausdrücke sowie englische Ausdrücke im Anhang werden im Glossar erklärt.
Bei manchen Stören wurden Fotos der kaspischen Population verwendet, da Fotos der Donaupopulationen nicht verfügbar oder aufgrund der Qualität nicht verwendbar waren. Bezüglich den genauen Verbreitungsgebieten in den Nebenflüssen der Donau lässt sich heute nichts mehr sagen, es ist jedoch wahrscheinlich, dass in alle größeren Nebenflüssen, z.B. Drau, Mur, Salzach, Enns, Traun etc Störe schwammen.

1. Allgemeines über Störe

1.1 Körperbau

Störe haben einen runden bis fünfeckigen lang gezogenen Körper, der entlang des Rückens, der Seitenlinien und der Bauchkanten mit Knochenplatten bedeckt ist (ausgenommen Polydontidae und Chrondrostidae).
Bei manchen Arten befinden sich auf dem Rücken und den Seiten zwischen den Schilderreihen kleine Knochenplatten ( Fulcra ). Die Rücken- und die Afterflosse sind weit zurückgesetzt, die Schwanzflosse, wie bei Haien heterocerk – die Wirbelsäule läuft im oberen, längeren Teil der Flosse weiter. Die Brustflossen sind parallel zum Untergrund ausgerichtet, was es den Stören unmöglich macht rückwärts zu schwimmen. Das an der Kopfunterseite befindliche Rüsselmaul ist zahnlos und sehr weit vorstülpbar.
 Vor dem Maul befinden sich vier Bartfäden, die mit Tast- und Geschmackszellen besetzt sind (ausgenommen Polydontidae). Die Schnauze der Störe, das so genannte Rostrum besteht aus einem Netzwerk von kleinen Knochen. An der Unterseite befinden sich Sensoren (Elektrorezeptoren), welche durch 
Abb. 3 Rüsselmaul eines Störs     elektrische Reize Fressbares von Anorganischem unterscheiden.                  
                                                An der Oberseite liegt etwas hinter den Augen das Spritzloch, welches bei echten Knochenfischen nicht vorhanden ist. In diesem Kanal befindet sich eine zusätzliche Kieme. Vor den Augen liegen auf jeder Seite 2 relativ große Nasenlöcher. In der Kiemenhöhle  sind wie bei echten Knochenfischen vier Kiemenbögen vorhanden. Störe haben ein Knorpelskelett, die einzigen Knochenteile sind die Knochenplatten sowie kleinere Stellen im Kopf. Der Körper ist meist grau bis dunkelbraun, wird an den Seiten heller, bis er am Bauch in weiß endet. Die Knochenplatten sind meist heller als ihr Untergrund. 
Im Anhang befinden sich genaue Darstellungen der 5 Donaustörarten sowie der 3 in der Fischzucht wichtigsten ausländischen Stören. Gemeinsam mit dem Bestimmungsschlüssel sollte damit eine Störbestimmung auch dem fachlich nicht so Versierten gelingen.


1.2 Stammbaum


Quelle: modifiziert übernommen aus:  Reichle Gebhard, Der Stör. Im Meer, im Strom und als Nutzfisch in der Teichwirtschaft, Pettendorf 1997 S. 14 – 16
1.3 Lebensweise

Störe kommen in Meeren, Seen und Flüssen  der nördlichen gemäßigten und arktischen  bzw. subarktischen Zonen in Europa, Asien und Nordamerika vor. Die meisten Störe sind diadrome Wanderfische, d.h. sie verbringen den größten Teil ihres Lebens im Meer und steigen zum Laichen in die mündenden Flüsse auf. Anders als z.B. der Lachs (ein anadromer Fisch) wandern sie nach einiger Zeit wieder ins Salzwasser zurück, um einige Jahre später erneut zum Laichen aufzusteigen. Auch die reinen Süßwasserformen legen solche Laichaufstiege innerhalb ihres Flusssystems zurück. Die Fische laichen bei mittleren Strömungsgeschwindigkeiten über Kies ab. Es gibt bei vielen Arten Herbst- und Frühjahrsrassen, welche zu unterschiedlichen Jahreszeiten mit dem Aufstieg beginnen.
Die Jungfische lassen sich als Larven entweder passiv ins Meer abtreiben, oder wandern aktiv nach einigen Jahren ab. Störe werden erst sehr spät geschlechtsreif, Rogner nach durchschnittlich zehn bis zwanzig Jahren, Milchner nach fünf bis fünfzehn Jahren.
Abb. 4 Seestöre beim Laichen          Die Rogner sind gewöhnlich größer und werden auch älter.
                                                   Durchschnittlich nimmt jeder Stör vier bis fünfmal an der Vermehrung teil. Das Wachstum der Störarten ist sehr unterschiedlich und immer von Nahrungsangebot, Wassertemperatur und Lebensweise abhängig – im Wesentlichen ist es aber besser als bei allen anderen heimischen Fischen. Der Stör ist ein typischer bodenorientierter Fisch, wie es an seiner Kopfform und Maulstellung leicht zu erkennen ist. Die Fische stöbern mit ihrem Rostrum Bodennahrung auf, „ schmecken“ sie quasi mit ihren vier Barteln und saugen sie mit ihrem Rüsselmaul auf. Die Nahrung besteht dabei aus __ Schnecken, __ Muscheln, Krebse (Gammariden), Mückenlarven, Würmern und kleinen Schwarmfischen. Natürliche Feinde haben die Störe außer dem Menschen fast keine. Störe sind aufgrund ihrer Außenhaut relativ selten von __ Parasiten befallen. Im Jungstadium können ihnen nur __ Wasservögel, Welse oder andere Störe ( sie schlucken die Kleinstöre unzerkaut ) gefährlich werden – __ Hechte oder __ Zander spucken Störe wieder aus.  
1.4 Fischerei


Abb. 5 Störfang im Mittelalter 

Früher hatte der Störfang eine enorm große wirtschaftliche Bedeutung. Laut Überlieferungen 
wurde er schon 3500 v.Chr. praktiziert. In der römischen und griechischen Antike waren die Störe seit jeher als Delikatesse geschätzt.
 Im Mittelalter wurden die Störe aufgrund ihrer Häufigkeit und Größe zum Massennahrungsmittel degradiert. Nur der Kaviar galt schon immer als Delikatesse.
 Bereits ab Mitte des 19. Jahrhundert begannen durch die maßlose Überfischung die Störbestände zu sinken. Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gab es einen katastrophalen Einbruch. Gründe hiefür sind die Gewässerverbauung, Überfischung und Gewässerverschmutzung. Nach dem Zerfall der UDSSR begannen alle ans Kaspische Meer und Schwarze Meer angrenzenden Anrainerstaaten selbständig zu fischen, ehemalige Fangverbote, Schonzeiten und Schongebiete wurden außer Acht gelassen. Der Fang erfolgt durch Netze, Legeleinen und die Sportfischerei, für welche jedoch heute in vielen Teilen der Welt strengstes Entnahmeverbot gilt, um die Ausbeute der kommerziellen Fangflotten in den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten zu erhöhen.






Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können, gehen sie sehr leicht in die Netze. An der Donau erfolgt der Fang oft mit Legeleinen, welche quer über den Fluss gespannt sind und knapp über dem Boden an den Seitenschnüren große Einzelhaken geknüpft haben. Die Störe verhaken sich, und je stärker sie zu fliehen versuchen, desto mehr gräbt sich der Haken in das Fleisch. 








Abb. 6 Legeleinensystem

Der jährliche Weltstörfang hat seit Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts um 80 bis 90 Prozent abgenommen und sinkt drastisch weiter. Die Staaten Osteuropas produzieren  1300 Tonnen Kaviar pro Jahr, wobei der Großteil in den Schwarzmarkt geht. Die Hauptabnehmer sind Schifffahrtslinien und Fluggesellschaften, im deutschsprachigen Raum allen voran die Lufthansa, gefolgt von der Lauda Air. 













1.5 Fischzucht

Störe haben ein großes fischereiwirtschaftliches Potential, sei es wegen ihrer Fleischqualität, der Produktion von Kaviar, Zierfischen oder zum Wiederbesatz von Flüssen. 
Über die Anfänge der Störzucht ist wenig bekannt, aber es ist wahrscheinlich, dass bereits um die Jahrhundertwende erste Versuche unternommen wurden. In Mitteleuropa wurde erst sehr spät mit der Störzucht begonnen, wohl aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die Störe hier fast ausgestorben waren, und die UDSSR, um sich das Kaviarmonopol zu sichern, nur Bester (Huso huso x A.ruthenus) exportierte. 
Die wichtigsten in Mitteleuropa produzierten Arten sind heute A.baeri, A.ruthenus, A.gueldenstaedti, weniger oft werden A.naccari, A.transmontatus, A.stellatus und Huso huso gezüchtet.
Es werden außerdem in geringem Maße noch verschiedene Hybriden, Albinos und Löffelstöre erzeugt. (bei Stören gibt es eine Gruppe mit 240 Chromosomen[ z.B. A. gueldenstaedti, A. baeri] und eine Gruppe  Abb. 7 Ein weit über einen Meter großer Waxdick     mit 120 Chromosomen
                                                                             [z.B. A. nudiventris, A. ruthenus, A. stellatus, Huso huso]. Kreuzt man Tiere der Gruppen sind die Nachkommen fertil, kreuzt man die Gruppen untereinander sind die Nachkommen steril)
In Frankreich und Deutschland laufen Programme zur künstlichen Zucht des fast vollkommen ausgestorbenen A. sturio. Die Zucht ist bereits in geringem Maße erfolgreich, ob es allerdings gelingt, den Fisch wieder anzusiedeln wird erst die Zukunft zeigen. Die fünfte Donaustörart der Glattdick wird nicht gezüchtet und scheint in Europa verschwunden zu sein.
 Laut Reichle wird in Aserbaidschan und am Aralsee begonnen diese Störart zu züchten. 





Die künstliche Vermehrung

Am Anfang der künstlichen Vermehrung steht die Besorgung von Laichfischen. In vielen Ländern werden Wildfische gefangen, gehältert, abgestreift und schließlich zurückgesetzt. In Mitteleuropa, wo dies aufgrund der fehlenden Störpopulation nicht möglich ist, wird man einen eigenen Bestand von Laichfischen in Teichen oder großen Becken halten. Die Fische müssen mit einem qualitativ  äußerst hochwertigem Futter, am besten Naturfutter wie kleine Fische versorgt werden. Wie bei jeder anderen Fischart ist der natürliche Temperaturverlauf des Wassers ausschlaggebend dafür, ob der Laich überhaupt reif wird. Je nach Art können Milchner alle ein bis zwei, Rogner alle drei bis vier Jahre zur Vermehrung verwendet werden.
Geschlechter werden am besten markiert um sie auseinander halten zu können. Die Milchner sind  meist schlanker. 

Es werden viele verschiedene Methoden zur Störzucht erläutert doch vieles ist praktisch nur von Großbetrieben durchführbar – kleine Fischzuchtbetriebe verfügen nicht über die Mittel für diese Methoden. Ich deute damit auf die von vielen Autoren beschriebene chirurgische Entnahme der Eier und dem anschließenden Verschließen der Schnittöffnung durch Vernähen oder Wundklammern hin. 

Nicht nur, dass dies ohnehin nur von einem Tierarzt vorgenommen werden darf, sind die Laichfische das kostbarste Gut eines Fischzüchters und so gut wie möglich zu schonen – ein derartiger Eingriff ist daher viel zu riskant.
Ich halte die auf den folgenden Seiten beschriebene  Methode, die bei fast allen heimischen Nutzfischarten angewendet wird, am Besten, auch wenn dadurch schlechtere Befruchtungsergebnisse wahrscheinlich sind:




Nach Eintritt des Endreifestadiums ( beim Sterlet meist von April bis Juni, abhängig von der Wassertemperatur ) werden den Rognern 4 - 8mg Karpfenhypophyse(Hormon aus der Gehirnanhangdrüse)/kg Körpergewicht, den Milchnern 2 - 3mg /kg in die Rückenpartien gespritzt. Die Fische werden nun unter ständiger Beobachtung in Becken mit sauberem Wasser gesetzt. Bei 16 Grad Wassertemperatur werden nach ca. 30 Stunden die ersten Eier abgestoßen. Die Fische werden nun abgefischt und die Eier durch leichten Druck auf den Bauch vor der Geschlechtsöffnung in ein sauberes Gefäß abgestreift. Zu beachten ist, dass nicht Eier verschiedener Weibchen vermischt werden und dass nicht alle Eier gleichzeitig abgestreift werden können, so dass im Abstand von zwei bis fünf Stunden ca. fünfmal abgestreift werden muss.  

Das Sperma wird am besten direkt danach in das Gefäß gestreift, das ganze soweit mit Wasser verdünnt, dass eine leichte Bewegung der Eier gegeben ist. Die Wassertemperatur darf dabei nicht über 15 Grad Celsius betragen. Das Sperma und der Rogen werden nun ein bis drei Minuten vorsichtig vermischt, am besten geht dies mit einer Gänsefeder.
                                                                                Abb. 8 Abstreifen eines Störrogners









Danach werden die stark klebrigen Eier in einen Imhofftrichter, gefüllt mit einer Lehmsuspension, von unten leicht mit Luft durchströmt, zwanzig Minuten lang entklebt. 
 Anschließend werden die Eier gewaschen und in die    
 Erbrütungsanlagen, in Österreich meist Zugergläser, gebracht.   
 Dort wird die Brut unter ständigem Wasserdurchfluss nach ca.    
 sieben Tagen schlüpfen. Zur Vorbeugung kann das Wasser durch   
 UV-Bestrahlung keimfrei gehalten werden. Die Larven ernähren  
 sich etwa sieben Tage vom Dottersack, anschließend beginnen sie  
 mit der aktiven Nahrungsaufnahme. Die Anfütterung gelingt 
 relativ leicht mit Artemia salina. Bei einer Größe von 2,5 cm wird 
 angefangen Tubifex zu verabreichen. Nach 14 Tagen wird 
 begonnen die Tubifexwürmer mit gemahlenem Trockenfutter zu          Abb. 9 Entkleben der Eier       vermengen. Innerhalb von drei Wochen wird die Tubifexmenge             
                                            auf Null reduziert, sodass dann ausschließlich Trockenfutter (granuliertes Forellenfutter) verabreicht werden kann. Als Jungfische sind Störe sehr anfällig für Bakterien und Parasiten. Da sie auf viele Desinfektionsmittel sehr empfindlich reagieren, wird am besten mit UV-Filtern oder Acriflavin, ein gelbliches, wasserlösliches Pulver gearbeitet. Ab ca. 4cm Größe werden Störe gegenüber Parasiten extrem unempfindlich. 
Ich musste bei all meinen Stören erst zweimal Parasiten entfernen- zum ersten Mal bei einem Waxdick eine Karpfenlaus und einmal bei einem sibirischen Stör eine Karpfenlaus und einen Fischegel. Selbst als ein Zander Ichthyophthtirius (Weißpünktchenkrankheit- kleine parasitische Wimperntierchen, die häufigste Fischkrankheit in unseren Breiten) hatte blieben die Störe völlig gesund.
Die weitere Aufzucht kann nun in verschiedenen Becken erfolgen. In die Teiche sollten Störe erst mit einer Größe von 20cm eingesetzt werden, da sie vorher sehr empfindlich gegenüber Fadenalgen sind, in denen sie sich verheddern und zugrunde gehen können. Gefüttert wird auch weiterhin mit Forellenfutter mit der Körpergröße entsprechender Körnung. Die Fische sollten nicht zusammen mit Karpfen oder Schleien ausgesetzt werden, da diese starke Nahrungskonkurrenten sind und die Störe die Konkurrenz mit anderen Fischen im engen Lebensreich Teich nur schwach bestehen.
1.6 Kaviar als Verhängnis

Abb. 10 Kaviardose
Alle Störarten haben ein gemeinsames Schicksal: Seit der Mensch die Welt im großen Stil nach seinen Wünschen umändert und die wildlebenden Tier- und Pflanzenbestände schonungslos ausbeutet, wird ihre Lebenssituation immer bedrohlicher.
Dass die jahrmillionenalten Fische die enorme Plünderung ihrer Bestände nicht lange zu verkraften vermögen, liegt auf der Hand, wenn man ihre spät eintretende Fortpflanzungsfähigkeit bedenkt. Dagegen ließe sich mittels strikt vollzogener gesetzlicher Fangbeschränkungen allerdings verhältnismäßig leicht etwas unternehmen. Weit heimtückischer - weil äußerst schwer zu bekämpfen - sind demgegenüber die Beeinträchtigungen der Störe durch die Verschmutzung ihres Lebensraums mit Schadstoffen aller Art aus Industrie- und Siedlungsabwässern. Darunter leiden sie nicht nur selbst, sondern es werden auch die Kleintierpopulationen geschädigt, von denen sie sich ernähren. Einschneidend ist im Übrigen der Verlust vieler angestammter Laichplätze durch Flussverbauungen zwecks Stromerzeugung, Schiffbarmachung und Landgewinnung.




Zur Erhaltung der Störbestände im Schwarzen und im Kaspischen Meer gibt es seit geraumer Zeit Schutzbestrebungen von Seiten der Anrainerstaaten dieser Meere. Dazu gehören gesetzliche Maßnahmen zur Einschränkung des übermäßigen Fischfangs ebenso wie die Zucht und das Aussetzen von Jungstören zwecks Aufstockung der natürlichen Bestände. Leider ist der Erfolg dieser Maßnahmen bescheiden. Zum einen ist aufgrund der vielfältigen politischen, wirtschaftlichen und sozialen Probleme in den Ländern der ehemaligen Sowjetunion und des einstigen Ostblocks an einen strikten, flächendeckenden Vollzug der Fischereigesetze derzeit nicht zu denken. Der Schwarzfang von Stören zwecks Belieferung des Kaviarmarkts ist ein weit verbreitetes und blühendes Geschäft. Zum anderen dürften von den vielen Millionen Jungstören, welche alljährlich aus den Zuchttanks in die Flüsse entlassen werden, die meisten innerhalb weniger Wochen Schadstoffen zum Opfer fallen und somit wohl die wenigsten je die Geschlechtsreife erreichen.
So sehen die Zukunftsaussichten der Störe leider sehr düster aus. Betroffen macht hierbei, dass einmal mehr die kurzsichtige Profitgier des Menschen zur Ausrottung höchst interessanter Tierarten führt, obschon nachhaltige Nutzungsformen unschwer anwendbar wären. Und besonders nachdenklich stimmt, dass es dabei in erster Linie um die Befriedigung abstruser Gaumenfreuden wohlhabender Schichten geht. 










2. Beschreibung der Donaustörarten

2.1 Der Waxdick

Acipenser gueldenstaedti                                                                                          Brandt 1833
Waxdick

2.1.1 Körperbau:

Der Waxdick ist wohl der Stör mit den meisten unterschiedlichen körperlichen Erscheinungsformen( siehe Anhang ). Er hat sehr wenige große Knochenschilder, nämlich 
fünf bis neunzehn Rückenschilder, 23 bis 50 Seitenschilder und 6 bis 14 Bauchschilder.
Die Schilder sind immer gelb bis
 Abb. 11 Ein adulter Waxdick der Donaupopulation                schmutzigweiß und heller als ihr      
                                                                                        Untergrund. Die Schnauze ist kurz und stumpf, die nicht gefransten Bartfäden stehen näher zur Schnauzenspitze als zum Maul. Anders als z.B. beim Sterlet ist das erste Rückenschild vom Hinterhaupt getrennt. Bei vielen Exemplaren befinden sich zwischen den Rücken- und Seitenschildern sowie knapp darunter Reihen von kleinen sternförmigen Knochenplättchen, welche zu den großen Knochenreihen parallel sind. Bei manchen Tieren fehlen diese  Knochenplättchen völlig. Dies hängt vom Alter und der Population des einzelnen Fisches ab.
Normalerweise haben Jungtiere viele kleine Fulcra, bei älteren Tieren werden sie  von der Haut überwachsen. Die Färbung vom Rücken kann  von schwarz bis hellgrau, die vom Bauch von schneeweiß bis gelb schwanken. 



2.1.2 Verbreitung:

Der Waxdick kommt im Schwarzen-, Kaspischen- und Asowschen Meer vor, von wo er in die
einmündenden Flüsse aufsteigt. Im südlichen Kaspischen Meer lebt der Persische Stör (Acipenser gueldenstaedti persicus). 
Er hat einen längeren und flacheren Kopf                            Abb. 12 Persischer Stör 
und größere Seitenschilder. 
Neuerdings wird er jedoch als eigene Art gerechnet. 
 Im östlichen Schwarzen Meer soll noch eine Unterart, der Kaukasische Waxdick (Acipenser gueldenstaedti natio colchicus) leben, welche dem Persischen Stör ähnlich sehen soll. Ich denke, dass damit eher die Asowsche Population des Waxdick gemeint ist, da sie als Einzige dem Persischen Stör ähnlich sieht. (vgl. Anhang Abb. 29 mit Abb.11)

2.1.3 Lebensweise:

Der Waxdick wird bis zu 2,4 Meter lang, 120 kg schwer und 50 Jahre alt. Die Nahrung besteht hauptsächlich aus Weichtieren, mit zunehmender Größe werden immer öfter kleine Fische und Krebse gefressen. Es gibt Herbst- und Frühjahrsformen. Die Herbstform steigt weit in die Flüsse auf, überwintert dort und laicht im Frühjahr, während die Frühjahrsform weniger weit aufsteigt und sofort ablaicht. Es gibt auch eine reine Süßwasserform des Waxdicks in der Donau.
Die Geschlechtsreife tritt beim Milchner mit 6 bis 8 Jahren, beim Rogner  mit 11 bis 13 Jahren ein. Die Männchen laichen im Abstand von ein bis zwei Jahren, die Weibchen nur alle drei bis fünf Jahre. Die Eizahl beträgt ca. 11.300 Stück pro kg Körpergewicht. Die Larven schlüpfen nach 100 Stunden. Ein Teil verbleibt einige Jahre im Fluss, während andere passiv ins Meer abtreiben, und sich dort im Mündungsbereich aufhalten. 
Die älteren Waxdicks wandern entlang der Küsten in Tiefen von 2 bis 100 Metern, im Winter suchen sie tiefere Bereiche auf. 
2.1.4 Fischerei und Fischzucht:

Der Waxdick ist heute die wichtigste Störart, die befischt wird, und obwohl auch seine Fangquoten eingebrochen sind, entfallen ca. 45% des Weltstörfanges auf den Waxdick.
Das Fleisch des Waxdicks ist, wie auch sein Kaviar hoch geschätzt. Der Osietrakaviar (Osietra = russisch für Waxdick) ist eine der drei am meisten gehandelten Kaviarsorten der Welt. Ab den 60igern wird der Waxdick wieder künstlich vermehrt und in den 90igern wieder in Teichwirtschaften in Österreich eingeführt. Bei der Aufzucht und Anfütterung ist A. gueldenstaedti ein sehr unkomplizierter Fisch. Er lässt sich leicht an Trockenfutter gewöhnen und wächst auch sehr gut.  
Meine Waxdicks wachsen bei 20 Grad Wassertemperatur ca. 3-4cm im Monat. Die Fische einer Brut können manchmal jedoch sehr stark auseinanderwachsen.








Abb. 13 Ein großer Waxdick vom Autor beim 
Karpfenfischen mit Hundefutter gefangen. 










2.2 Der Glattdick

Acipenser nudiventris                                                                                            Lovetsky 1828
Glattdick, Schip

2.2.1 Körperbau:

Die Schnauze ist länger als beim Waxdick, kürzer als beim Sterlet und auffallend kegelförmig. Die leicht gefransten Bartfäden stehen näher beim Maul als bei der Schnauzenspitze. Er hat eine dicke Unterlippe, die zum Unterschied zu allen anderen Stören,                       Abb. 14 Ein junger Glattdick 
 nicht geteilt ist. Die größte Körperhöhe wird beim ersten Rückenschild erreicht, welches mit dem Hinterhaupt verbunden ist. Die Seitenschilde überlappen sich wie beim Sterlet dachziegelartig und sind auch in etwa gleich groß bis geringfügig größer als beim Sterlet. 
Auch ist die Haut ähnlich weich, im Gegensatz zu Sternhausen und Waxdick, die eine sehr raue Haut haben. Der Rücken kann hellgrau bis braun sein, der Bauch ist weiß. 
           Abb. 15  Ein großer Glattdick aus dem Ural                                

Die seitlichen Schilder sind ebenfalls weiß und geben den Eindruck eines weißen Bandes.  






2.2.2 Verbreitung:

 Schwarzes Meer, Kaspisches Meer, Asowsches Meer und Aralsee, sowie einmündende Flüsse. 

2.2.3 Lebensweise:

Diese Störart wird bis zu 2,2 Meter lang, 100 kg schwer und 35 Jahre alt. Es gibt in der Donau eine Süßwasserform und eine Wanderform. Bei der Donaupopulation tritt die Geschlechtsreife mit 12 bis 14 Jahren ein, die Kaspische braucht wesentlich kürzer und die des Aralsees um einiges länger.
Auch im Bezug auf das Wachstum und die Fruchtbarkeit unterscheiden sich die geografischen Rassen sehr deutlich. 
Die Männchen werden alle ein bis zwei Jahre laichreif, die Weibchen alle zwei bis drei Jahre. In der Donau laicht der Fisch bei einer Wassertemperatur von 10-15 Grad zwischen März und Mai auf schottrigem Grund. 
Die Hauptnahrung des Glattdicks in der Donau besteht aus Insektenlarven, Mollusken und Krebstieren, größere Individuen fressen natürlich auch kleine Fische wie Grundeln oder __ Schmerlen. 

2.2.4 Fischerei und Fischzucht:

Der Glattdick war früher eine wirtschaftlich enorm wichtige Störart, ist aber heute so stark dezimiert, dass er für die Fischerei keine Rolle mehr spielt. Leider wird er nicht gezüchtet und ist in Mitteleuropa somit vollkommen ausgestorben und nicht erhältlich.
Verschiedene Tierschutzorganisationen starten immer wieder Programme zur Wiedereinbürgerung des Glattdicks in die Donau. Aufgrund des Fehlens von Laichfischen sind diese Projekte leider von vornherein zum Scheitern verurteilt.
Laut Reichle wurden kürzlich erste Versuche gestartet die Aralseepopulation in Störzuchtbetrieben Aserbaidschans zu züchten.

2.3 Der Sterlet

Acipenser ruthenus                                                                                                Linnaeus 1758
Sterlet

2.3.1 Körperbau:

Die Schnauze der Donaupopulation ist lang und spitz, die des kaspischen Stammes runder und kürzer. Die vier Barteln sind sehr stark gefranst. Wie bei allen anderen Vertretern der Gattung Acipenser, außer dem Glattdick, ist die Unterlippe in der Mitte geteilt. Das erste Rückenschild hängt mit dem Hinterhaupt zusammen. Er hat sehr viele (> 50), sehr kleine Seitenschilder,                               Abb. 16 Ein Sterlet aus der Donau
welche sich leicht dachziegelartig überlappen                                          
und an den Spitzen schmutzigweiß sind. Die Rückenschilder und die Ränder der Seitenschilder haben dieselbe Färbung wie ihr Untergrund. An der Oberseite ist er fast immer dunkelbraun, selten grau gefärbt, die Unterseite ist gelblich bis schmutzigweiß. 

2.3.2 Verbreitung:

Der Sterlet kommt nur im Süßwasser vor. Er lebt in Flüssen, welche in das Schwarze, Asowsche und nördliche Kaspische Meer münden, sowie in einigen Flüssen, die ins Eismeer und die Barentssee münden.  




2.3.3 Lebensweise:

Der Sterlet wird nur bis zu 1,2 Meter lang und 16 kg schwer und ist somit einer der kleinsten Störe. Auch wird er maximal 25 Jahre alt. Die Geschlechtsreife erreichen Milchner mit 3-4 Jahren, Rogner mit 4-6 Jahren. Die Weibchen bilden nur jedes zweite Jahr Eier aus, die Männchen laichen dagegen fast jedes Jahr. Bei Eintritt der Geschlechtsreife sind die Tiere zwischen 30 und 45 cm lang. Aufgrund seines raschen Erreichens der Geschlechtsreife wird der Sterlet sehr gern bei Kreuzungen, insbesondere mit dem Hausen, verwendet (siehe Anhang Abb. 32). Diese  fertilen Hybriden wachsen wesentlich schneller als der Sterlet und sind viel schneller geschlechtsreif als der Hausen. Acipenser ruthenus  unternimmt im Frühjahr Laichwanderungen innerhalb des Flusssystems, welche ihn bis zu 200 km flussaufwärts bringen können. Zwischen April und Juni wird auf Kiesgrund mit schneller Strömung bei einer Temperatur von 10-17 Grad abgelaicht. Die Eimenge beträgt 20.000-30.000 Stück pro kg Körpergewicht. Die Elterntiere wandern nach dem Laichen wieder flussabwärts, um in strömungsarmen Gebieten wie Buchten oder Altarmen zu fressen. Die Nahrung besteht hauptsächlich aus Wirbellosen, sowie Eiern anderer Fische zu deren Laichzeit. Selten werden auch kleine Fische gefressen. 5000 Jahre alte Fossilien von Sterlets mit größeren Körperausmaßen deuten darauf hin, dass auch Sterlets früher diadrom lebten und ihr Laichverhalten verändert haben.  
Der Sterlet ist die einzige Störart, die heute noch in der Schonzeitenverordnung des OÖ. Fischereiverbandes vorkommt. Das Mindestmaß beträgt 45 cm, die Schonzeit dauert von 1.Mai bis 30. Juni. Es wäre allerdings sehr sinnvoll, ihn das ganze Jahr zu schonen.










2.3.4 Fischerei und Fischzucht:

War auch der Sterletfang früher ein großer Wirtschaftsfaktor, so ist er heute unbedeutend geworden. Bereits vor 1900 wurde in Russland versucht, den Sterlet zu züchten, doch über den Erfolg lässt sich sehr wenig sagen. Mitte der 80iger wurde begonnen, ihn in Österreich und Deutschland zu züchten.  Vorher erreichte er einige Bedeutung durch die Erzeugung von Bestern (Hausen x Sterlet) und anderen Hybriden, die einzigen Störe die Russland exportierte. Er ist bei der Aufzucht und Anfütterung ein sehr           
   Abb. 17 Ein junger Sterlet                unkomplizierter Fisch, zudem stellt er durch seine geringe           
                                                         Größe den Fischzüchter nicht vor ein Platzproblem wie andere Störarten. Aufgrund seiner geringen Endgröße wächst der Sterlet verhältnismäßig langsamer als andere Störarten. Meine Sterlets wachsen nur ca. 1-2-cm pro Monat.






















2.4 Der Sternhausen

Acipenser stellatus                                                                                                      Pallas 1771
Sternhausen

2.4.1 Körperbau:

Die Schnauze ist sehr lang, schmal und flach, und meist länger als 60% der Kopflänge. Die Bartfäden sind nicht gefranst und stehen näher                                          Abb. 18 Sternhausen
 zum Maul als zur Schnauzenspitze.                                                              
 Der Körper ist sehr langgestreckt, jüngere Tiere sind oftmals fast aalartig dünn. Sobald sie 1-1,5 kg erreichen, wachsen sie auch „ in die Breite“.
 Er hat wenige sehr große Knochenschilder, welche immer schmutzigweiß sind.  Das erste Rückenschild ist vom Hinterhaupt getrennt. Zwischen den Rücken- und Seitenschildern befinden sich meist noch viele kleine Knochenplättchen. Der Rücken ist in der Regel sehr dunkel, meist blauschwarz, bei manchen Exemplaren manchmal auch grün. Der Bauch ist immer heller gefärbt.  

2.4.2 Verbreitung:

Man unterscheidet eine Schwarzmeer- und mehrere  Kaspische Populationen. Er kommt im  Kaspischen, Schwarzen und Asowschen Meer, sowie deren Zuflüssen vor. Einzelne wanderfreudige Individuen werden manchmal  sogar in der Adria gesichtet. 


2.4.3 Lebensweise:

Der Sternhausen wird bis zu 2,2 Meter lang und nicht älter als 35 Jahre. Aufgrund seines Körperbaus erreicht er nicht mehr als 60-70 kg. Geschlechtsreif werden die Rogner gewöhnlich mit 9-12, die Milchner mit 5-7- Jahren. Wie bei den meisten anderen Störarten gibt es eine Herbst- und eine Frühjahrsrasse. Es wird zwischen April und Juni bei einer Temperatur von 15 bis 20 Grad über Schotterbänken abgelaicht. Die Eimenge beträgt im Durchschnitt 175.000 Stück pro Weibchen.
 Der Sternhausen bevorzugt wärmeres Wasser und ist deshalb oft in Küstennähe zu finden. Der Winter wird inaktiv in größeren Gruppen in tieferen Regionen verbracht. Die Nahrung besteht hauptsächlich aus Würmern, Krebsen aber auch Weichtieren, Insektenlarven und hin und wieder Fischen. 

Abb. 19 Sternhausen, fotografiert in der Donau 

2.4.5 Fischerei und Fischzucht:

Der Sternhausen ist nach Waxdick und Hausen der drittwichtigste Wirtschaftsfisch unter den Stören. Der Sevryuga ist neben Beluga und Osietra Kaviar einer der wichtigsten Kaviarsorten.
Der Sternhausen wird noch relativ häufig gefangen, obwohl gemessen an der Vergangenheit auch seine Fangzahlen katastrophal sind und ein endgültiger Zusammenbruch der Restpopulation zu befürchten ist. In einigen Fischzuchtanstalten wird der Sternhausen bereits künstlich vermehrt. Die Aufzucht ist jedoch äußerst schwierig. Nur in Ausnahmefällen ist er an Trockenfutter zu gewöhnen und wächst auch dann nur sehr schlecht. Nimmt er es nicht an, hat dies einen Wachstumsstopp und eine Abmagerung zufolge, welche zum Tod führen kann. Somit können nur durch Lebendfutter Erfolge erzielt werden, was oft ein ökonomisches und ein Beschaffungsproblem darstellt. Insofern erfordert der Sternhausen noch eine sehr genaue Beschäftigung hinsichtlich seiner natürlichen Nahrung und der Zusammensetzung des Trockenfutters.
2.5 Der Hausen

Huso huso                                                                                                              Linnaeus 1758
Hausen, Beluga

2.5.1 Körperbau:

Der Hausen hat  weniger Knochenschilder als Sterlet oder Glattdick aber mehr als Waxdick oder Sternhausen.                                                                    Anders als bei der Gattung                                     Abb. 20 Ein Hausen aus dem Ural 
 Acipenser sind bei Hausen 
die Barteln abgeplättet und das große Maul sichelförmig, bis zum Kopfrand reichend. (siehe Anhang Abb. 27) Die Schnauze ist kurz und sehr spitz. Die Donaupopulation hat im Allgemeinen eine kürzere Schnauze. Das erst Rückenschild ist vom Hinterhaupt getrennt. Bei Jungtieren ist die Oberseite des Körpers meist schwarz, bei adulten Tieren meist grau bis hellgrau. Der Bauch ist immer weiß. Die Seitenschilder können heller sein als der Untergrund, müssen es aber nicht. Bei sehr großen ausgewachsenen Tieren werden Seiten- und Bauchschilder oft von der Haut überwuchert. 
Zwei junge Hausen von ca. 90cm, welche ich in einem Schauaquarium beobachten konnte, waren bis auf den Bauch komplett schwarz, von den Seitenschildern waren nur die Spitzen leicht weiß. 

2.5.2 Verbreitung:

Das Verbreitungsgebiet des europäischen Hausens erstreckt sich vom Kaspischen Meer, Schwarzen Meer, bis zum Asowschen Meer und natürlich deren Zuflüsse. Vereinzelt wandern einige Fische sogar in die Adria. 
2.5.3 Lebensweise:

Der Hausen ist der größte Süßwasserfisch der Welt. Es ist nachgewiesen, dass es Fische mit 9 Metern Länge und 1500 kg Gewicht gibt, bzw. gab. Unter geeigneten Umweltbedingungen kann er bis zu 100 Jahre alt werden. Die Geschlechtsreife wird bei der Donaupopulation im Allgemeinen bei Rognern mit 14 -1 8 Jahren, bei Milchnern mit 10-15 Jahren erreicht .Auch beim Hausen unterscheidet man eine Herbst und eine Frühjahrsform. Bei einer Wassertemperatur von 9-17 Grad  wird an schnell fließenden Stellen auf Kies abgelaicht. Die Eizahl beträgt dabei 6000-7000 Eier pro kg Körpergewicht. Die Larven verbleiben entweder einige Zeit im Süßwasser oder lassen sich ins Meer abtreiben. Adulte Tiere fressen im Sommer in den Küstenregionen und ziehen sich im Winter in tiefere Gebiete zurück. Der Hausen ist der einzige typische Raubfischvertreter seiner Gattung. Während im ersten Lebensjahr hauptsächlich Wirbellose gefressen werden, stellt die Art bereits ab dem zweiten Lebensjahr Fischen nach. Über 80% der Nahrung besteht dann aus Fischen. Bei großen Exemplaren wurden auch schon Robben, andere Störe oder Seevögel im Magen gefunden. 

2.5.4 Fischerei und Fischzucht:

Es liegt noch nicht lange zurück, da hatte der Hausen eine sehr hohe wirtschaftliche Bedeutung, doch heute ist die sich selbst reproduzierende Population praktisch vernichtet. Der Kaviar (Beluga Kaviar) ist der teuerste und begehrteste auf der Welt. Auch sein Fleisch gilt als Delikatesse. Die Aufzucht ist bis zur Größe von 5 cm etwas schwierig, da die Tiere zum Kannibalismus neigen. Er ist relativ schwer ans Trockenfutter zu gewöhnen, nimmt er es allerdings an, wächst er schneller als alle anderen Störarten.






 Neuesten Meldungen zufolge soll es den Stähler`schen Fischzuchtbetrieben gelungen sein, Hausen bei ununterbrochener Warmwasserhaltung in nur 4 Jahren zur Geschlechtsreife zu bringen. Stimmt dies, ist das ein entscheidender Durchbruch für die Störzucht, da dadurch 
1)	keine Laichfische mehr gefangen werden müssen
2)	die Generationenfolge stark verkürzt wird
3)	der Hausen hat bei der natürlichen Laichreife nach ca. 14 – 18 Jahren eine Länge von ca. 1,8 -2 Meter. In 4 Jahren wiegen die Tiere nur zwischen 8 und 18 Kg. Es ist somit leichter einen eigenen Laichfischbestand zu halten und mit diesem zu hantieren, da die Spezialgeräte welche man zum Abstreifen, Transport, Abfischen etc. von Stören mit 2 Metern Länge braucht entfallen. 

Abb. 21 und Abb. 22 Bei diesem jungen Hausen von ca. 2kg erkennt man am Rücken sehr schön die Reste der schwarzen Jugendfärbung. Der Zeitpunkt des Verschwindens dieser Färbung ist von Tier zu Tier unterschiedlich. 











2.6 Bestimmungsschlüssel der in der Donau lebenden Störarten

1)	HUSO HUSO
2)	ACIPENSER GUELDENSTAEDTI
3)	ACIPENSER NUDIVENTRIS
4)	ACIPENSER RUTHENUS
5)	ACIPENSER STELLATUS
6)	ACIPENSER BAERI*


a)Maul sichelförmig    =    1)
b)Maul quergestellt      =    2)3)4)5)6)
c)Bartfäden abgeflacht  =    1)
d)Bartfäden rund, nicht gefranst  =   2)5)
e)Bartfäden rund, leicht gefranst  =  3)6)
f)Bartfäden rund, stark gefranst   =  5)
g)Unterlippe nicht geteilt  =  3)
h)Unterlippe geteilt  =  2)4)5)6)
i) viele kleine Fulcra zwischen den Schilderreihen  =  2)5)    (meist bei Jungtieren)
j)kurze stumpfe Schnauze  =  2)
k)kurze spitze Schnauze  =  1)
l)relativ lange spitze Schnauze  =  4)6)
m)sehr lange spitze Schnauze  =  5)
n) kegelförmige spitze Schnauze  =  3)
o)sehr viele kleine Seitenschilder, Spitzen schmutzigweiß  =  3)4)
p)sehr große Seitenschilder, fast immer komplett schmutzig weiß  =  2)5)
q)Seitenschilder oftmals heller als der Untergrund  =  1)
r)Seitenschilder immer dieselbe Farbe wie der Untergrund  =  6)
s)Färbung meist dunkelgrau oder dunkelbraun  =  6)
t)Färbung meist dunkelbraun  =  4)
u)Färbung meist hellgrau bis als Jungtier schwarz  =  1)
v)Färbung meist braun bis hellgrau  =  3)
w)Färbung schwarzblau oder hellgrau  =  2)5)

*Aufgrund seiner weiten Verbreitung in vielen Fischzuchten und der oftmaligen Auswilderung in freie Gewässer durch unkontrollierten Besatz wird hier auch der Sibirische Stör beschrieben.

Unterstrichene Merkmale: treten  bei allen Tieren dieser Art auf
Nicht unterstrichene Merkmale: treten bei den meisten Tieren dieser Art auf, es gibt jedoch immer Einzelexemplare mit Abweichungen.























3. Eigene Erfahrungen mit Waxdick, Sterlet und Sibirischem Stör
 in Teich und Aquarium


Grundsätzlich muss gesagt werden, dass Störe sich aufgrund ihrer Endgröße und ihrer Umweltansprüche genau genommen nicht  als Zierfische eignen. Für die Haltung im Aquarium eignen sich nur Jungtiere, auch für große Gartenteiche werden die meisten Arten nach einiger Zeit zu groß. Zudem sind Störe Tiere mit denen man sich beschäftigen muss um ihren Ansprüchen an Wasserqualität, Futter und Umgebung zu erfüllen. Somit sollte die Störhaltung Experten und Liebhabern dieser Tierart vorbehalten bleiben. Andererseits hat das rege Interesse von Gartenteichbesitzern an Stören in letzter Zeit dazu beigetragen, dass Störe in immer mehr Fischzuchten künstlich vermehrt werden und somit eine Grundlage für Wiedereinbürgerungen gegeben ist.

3.1 Der Erwerb von Stören

Der Kauf von Stören ist ein sehr heikles Thema, und da ich anfangs diesbezüglich selber einiges an Lehrgeld bezahlen musste, möchte ich näher darauf eingehen. Störe sollten unbedingt bei einem seriösen Fischzüchter gekauft werden und keinesfalls bei Zierfischhändlern. In Aquariengeschäften und Gartenhandlungen ist der Preis zudem meist um ein Vielfaches höher als beim Fischzüchter, doch das ist noch das geringste Problem.
Meine erste Begegnung mit einem Stör hatte ich in einem Aquariengeschäft, und ich war sofort fasziniert von diesem altertümlichen Tier. Ein 500 Liter Aquarium wurde angeschafft,  für die Ansprüche von Stören eingerichtet, und dann sofort einer dieser kleinen „Panzerkreuzer“ gekauft.
Der Händler verkaufte mir den Fisch als Sterlet, heute weiß ich mit 100%iger Sicherheit, dass es sich um einen Sibirischen Stör handelte. Diese Unwissenheit vieler Zierfischhändler  birgt die Gefahr der Faunenverfälschung durch Aussetzen fremder Arten in heimische Gewässer in sich. 
Abgesehen davon, dass sich viele Aquarianer oder Teichbesitzer nichts dabei denken fremde Arten in heimische Gewässer auszusetzen, werden viele Leute im oben genannten Beispiel dem Fachhändler vertrauen, und im Glauben Gutes zu tun, die vermeintlichen, zu groß gewordenen Sterlets in die Donau aussetzen. 

Diese Unwissenheit musste ich leider auch schon bei renommierten Angelmagazinen und Publikationen angesehener Autoren und Tauchexperten feststellen. Durch etwas mehr Recherche wäre dies leicht vermeidbar. 
Außerdem sind sich viele Zierfischhändler nicht über die Ansprüche dieser Tiere im Klaren. 
So musste ich miterleben wie ein Händler Störe mit Resten von Diskusfutter und pflanzlichen __ Wels – Tabletten fütterte, welche für Störe absolut ungeeignet sind, da sie nicht genug tierische Proteine enthalten.
Die größte Gefahr entsteht durch den Kauf von so genannten Hungerleidern. Kein seriöser Fischzüchter würde  wissentlich solche Fische verkaufen, bei Aquariengeschäften passiert dies durch Unwissenheit über den Zustand des Fisches aber relativ oft. Daher ist es sehr wichtig darauf zu achten ob der Fisch einen eingefallenen Bauch hat oder ob der Kopf auf einem im Verhältnis zu kleinen Körper sitzt, welche die typischen Merkmale eines Hungerleiders sind. Diese Tiere fressen zwar manchmal noch, wachsen jedoch nicht und sterben irgendwann an Entkräftung. Mir passierte dies bereits  bei 3 Fischen, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht bescheid wusste. Eine Rettung solcher Tiere erscheint mir unmöglich und die Gründe für dieses Verhalten (möglicherweise ein genetischer Defekt???) sind noch unbekannt. Kleinere Fische werden in einem Plastikbeutel mit 1/3 Wasser und 2/3 Sauerstoff nachhause transportiert, größere in für Besatzfische üblichen Transportbehältern mit Belüftung.

3.2 Die Haltung im Aquarium

3.2.1 Einrichtung

Das Aquarium sollte mindestens 500 besser 800 Liter Volumen und eine möglichst große Grundfläche haben.                                                                         Stör- Aquarium Abb. 23
Doch auch hier sollten nur Jungtiere mit maximal 25cm gehalten werden-                                     
größere Exemplare bleiben Schauaquarien vorbehalten. Der Bodengrund sollte aus weichem Sand oder feinem Kies bestehen und keine scharfkantigen Steine beinhalten, da sich die Tiere sonst verletzten könnten. Der Sand sollte regelmäßig gelockert werden, da sich sonst Abfallstoffe darin sammeln können und Faulschlamm entsteht. 
Trotz intensiver Belüftung kann es dann zu einem lebensbedrohlichen Sauerstoffmangel oder einer Vergiftung durch Nitrit oder im extremen Fall Ammoniak kommen. Einige größere Steine als Dekoration reichen, Verstecke werden nicht benötigt.
 Pflanzen werden von den Stören durch ihre ausgeprägte Schwimmfreudigkeit schnell entwurzelt und sind somit überflüssig- man muss den Tieren viel freien Schwimmraum bieten sonst kümmern sie.

3.2.2 Wasserqualität

Das Wasser sollte klar, kalt und sauber sein. Eine starke Filterung und zusätzlich eine Pumpe zur Sauerstoffanreicherung und Strömungserzeugung sind ein Muss zur Störhaltung. Das Wasser sollte mittelhart bis hart (10- 20° dGH) und neutral sein. Die Vorzugstemperatur liegt bei 17- 21°C, kurzzeitig werden auch Temperaturen von 28° ertragen. Regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel sind unbedingt notwendig um die Qualität des Wassers aufrecht zu erhalten und gegebenenfalls die Temperatur zu senken. Der Sauerstoffgehalt darf nicht unter 4mg/l absinken.

3.2.3 Futter

Störe sind zwar Allesfresser mit karnivorem Schwerpunkt, sollten jedoch trotzdem ein auf ihre Ansprüche abgestimmtes Futter erhalten. Am besten eignet sich sinkendes Forellenfutter aus Fischmehl. Für Fische von 10-25cm sollte die Körnung des Futters 2mm betragen. Es ist besser öfters dafür kleinere Mengen zu füttern, da zu lange im Wasser liegendes Futter von Stören ignoriert wird. Die Fütterungen können sowohl tagsüber als auch nachts erfolgen, da Störe eigentlich immer aktiv sind und unermüdlich ihre Kreise ziehen. Hin und wieder kann man ihnen auch Leckerbissen wie Gammarus oder aufgetautes Frostfutter z.B. Rote Mückenlarven anbieten.







3.2.4 Wachstum

Das Wachstum einer Fischart hängt im Allgemeinen von 4 wesentlichen Faktoren ab.
1)	Genetische Voraussetzung - von Elterntier zu Elterntier unterschiedlich
2)	Futterangebot & Qualität
3)	Wassertemperatur und Sauerstoffgehalt (je höher desto besser das Wachstum)
4)	Platzangebot
Zum Platzangebot muss gesagt werden, dass Störe im kleinen Lebensraum Teich oder Aquarium natürlich nicht so schnell wachsen wie in freier Wildbahn bei ausreichendem Futterangebot. Dennoch wachsen Störe schneller als 19 andere heimische Fischarten die ich bereits in Aquarium und Teich hielt. Die Wassertemperatur beträgt im Aquarium normalerweise 18-21° Celsius, was für Störe genau richtig ist. Der Sauerstoffgehalt beträgt 9.2mg/l, was fast einer Sättigung des Wassers entspricht. Während ich anfangs pro Tag 1x sinkendes Goldfischfutter und 1x gefrorene Rote Mückenlarven (um genug tierische Eiweiß zu verabreichen) fütterte, stellte ich sehr bald aus ökonomischen Gründen auf Forellenfutter um, welches sich im Bezug auf Wachstum und Gesundheit als vorteilhaft erwiesen hat. Das Futter beziehe ich in 25kg Säcken vom Lagerhaus. Aufgrund der aus dem höheren Fettgehalt dieses Futters resultierenden Wasserverschmutzung muss das Wasser öfters gewechselt werden. 

                                                       Abb. 24 Wachstum im Aquarium

Beim Waxdick ist hier sehr schön ersichtlich, dass er schneller als die Sterlets wächst. Das geringe Wachstum zwischen Juli und August lässt sich durch das bereits zu klein werdende Aquarium erklären. Mitte August wurde er in den Teich umgesetzt.
Sterlet1 stammt aus derselben Zucht im Mühlviertel wie Sterlet2 und war einer der vorhergenannten Hungerleider. Er wuchs in 3 Monaten keinen Zentimeter obwohl er fraß, und verendete Mitte August.
Sterlet2 ist der im Kapitel 3.2.5. beschriebene Stör mit dem unkontrollierten Schwimmverhalten. Da er dadurch mehr Energie verbraucht als die anderen Tiere wächst er dementsprechend langsamer.
Sterlet3 stammt aus der Fischzucht Wögerer  wo ich außer Sterlet1&2, welche ich geschenkt bekam, alle meine Störe gekauft habe. Im Vergleich mit dem Albinosterlet ist hier sehr gut die Rolle des Erbgutes für das Wachstum ersichtlich, da die Umwelteinflüsse für beide Tiere bereits als Jungfische dieselben waren. Beide Fische sind natürlich bereits zu groß für das Aquarium, doch ist eine Übersiedelung in den Teich erst gegen Ende April möglich, wenn sich die Wassertemperaturen von Teich und Aquarium bereits stark angenähert haben.

	Waxdick1	Sterlet1	Sterlet2	Sterlet3	Albinosterlet
Mai	28cm	17cm	19cm	24cm	23cm

Juni	32cm	17cm			

Juli	37cm	17cm	22cm	25cm	27cm

August	38cm	verendet			
	In Teich übersiedelt				
September			25cm	26cm	30cm

Oktober			26cm	28cm	32cm

November					
			28cm	30,5cm	37cm
Dezember					

Jänner					
			30cm	36cm	40cm
Februar					
			31cm	39cm	41cm

Abb. 25 Tabelle des Wachstums im Aquarium. Bei jedem Eintrag wurden die Störe abgemessen.





3.2.5 Verhalten

Störe sind grundsätzlich immer aktiv und haben keine Ruhepausen. Sie sind meist in Grundnähe zu finden, nur gelegentlich kommen sie ins Freiwasser, stecken die Schnauze aus dem Wasser oder springen. An einem mit Stören besetzten See konnte ich beobachten, dass vor einem Gewitter viele Störe zu springen begannen- ein sehr spektakuläres Ereignis einen Stör von anderthalb Metern dabei zu sehen wie er sich aus dem Wasser katapultiert.
Sie lernen sehr schnell, dass wenn der Aquariendeckel geöffnet wird, an einer gewissen Stelle, welche sie sich merken, Futter verabreicht wird. Sie kommen dann sehr schnell herbei und schwimmen so lange kreuz und quer über diesen Bereich hinweg, bis ihre Barteln nichts Fressbares mehr ertasten können.
Einer meiner Sterlets dürfte als Brutfisch einmal einen starken Sauerstoffmangel erlitten haben oder einen genetischen Defekt haben, sodass er jetzt immer sehr wild und unkontrolliert herumschwimmt. Diese Macke hatte er bereits in dem Plastiksack in dem er mir geschenkt wurde. 
Eine Vergesellschaftung mit anderen Fischen ist im Aquarium kein Problem, da leicht beaufsichtigt werden kann ob die Störe genug Futter erhalten und nicht unter der Konkurrenz leiden. Passenderweise sollte man Fische mit ähnlichen Ansprüchen z.B. Barben, Kaulbarsche, Grundeln etc wählen.
Sehr kleine Fische können durchaus gefressen werden falls sie ein Stör zufällig zu fassen bekommt, aktiv jagen wird sie kein Stör in Aquariengröße. Sehr große Räuber sollten ebenfalls nicht mit den kleinen Stören gehalten werden, da diese, obwohl sie Störe wieder ausspucken, durchaus zu einem Probebissen verleitet werden können, was zu starken Verletzungen führen kann.











3.3 Haltung im Teich

3.3.1 Einrichtung 

Der Teich sollte auf einer Grundfläche von mindestens 8-9m² eine Tiefe von 2m bieten und                                             Abb. 26 Unser Teich                                      
dann langsam zum Ufer hin ansteigen.                                           
Der tiefe Bereich sollte mit feinem Kies bedeckt sein, dort wo der Grund ansteigt werden zweckmäßigerweise größere Steine verwendet, die sich gegenseitig abstützen. Pflanzen sollten hauptsächlich in den Randbereichen angesiedelt werden, da sich die Störe sonst darin verheddern können. Nur niedrig wachsende __ Bodendecker können auch etwas tiefer angepflanzt werden. 
Abb. 27 Sehr schön ist hier der feine Kies
 in 2m Tiefe und die großen Steine die sich 
abstützen, zu sehen 

Je größer der Teich desto besser ist es für die Fische und das natürliche Gleichgewicht Unser Teich ist ca. 100m² groß und hat auf einer Fläche von ca.15m² eine Tiefe von 1,6- 1,9m.
Idealerweise werden Störe ab 35cm aufwärts in den Teich gesetzt, da sie weniger anfällig gegenüber Algen und Verschlechterungen der Wasserwerte sind, bereits genug Fettreserven haben um einen Winter unter der Eisdecke ohne Nahrung zu überleben, und sich gegen andere Fische wie z.B. Koikarpfen besser behaupten können als kleine Störe.

3.3.2 Wasserqualität

Das Wasser sollte dieselben Werte wie im Aquarium aufweisen, eine Filterung wie in einem swimmingpoolähnlichen Koiteich oder eine ständige Frischwasserzufuhr ist somit unerlässlich. Die Sauerstoffanreicherung sollte neben den Pflanzen durch einen Bachlauf oder Wasserfall geschehen. Bei uns pumpen 2 Pumpen pro Stunde ca. die Hälfte des Teichvolumens durch 2 Filter mit UV Lampe auf einen 2,5 m hohen Hügel. 
Von dort rinnt das Wasser durch einen ca. 7m langen Bach und fällt von einem ca. 1,5 Meter hohen Wasserfall wieder in den Teich zurück.
 Es muss darauf geachtet werden, dass keine Erde oder anderer organischer Dünger in den Teich gelangt, da dies zu einer starken Wasserverschmutzung und Algenwachstum führt. Der natürliche Temperaturverlauf des Wassers wird von Stören anstandslos vertragen, auch bei geschlossener Eisdecke traten bei mir keine Verluste auf.

3.3.3 Futter

Auch im Teich wird mit Forellenfutter gefüttert. Da die Fische jedoch größer sind wird Futter mit einer Körnung von 4mm verabreicht. Das Futter in dieser Größe hat unter anderem den Vorteil, dass es für die meisten anderen Teichfische zu groß ist. Gefüttert wird am besten an der tiefen Stelle auf Kiesgrund. Sind andere große Fische im Teich, werden diese zuerst mit Oberflächenfutter gefüttert, und während sie mit dem Fressen beschäftigt sind wird den Stören durch ein langes Rohr unauffällig das Forellenfutter direkt auf den Teichboden geleert. Das auffällige Platschen des ins Wasser geworfenen Futters entfällt, die anderen Fische werden nicht so schnell angelockt. Im Sommer macht es auch sehr viel Spaß das Futter beim Tauchen direkt von der Hand zu verabreichen. Dabei können außerdem andere Fische leicht verscheucht werden.

3.3.4 Wachstum

Im Teich füttere ich ausschließlich Forellenfutter mit 4mm Körnung. Ich füttere jeden Tag 
1-2x täglich, auch im Winter bei teilweiser Eisbedeckung. Im Herbst erhöhe ich meist die Futtermenge, damit sich die Fische einen Winterspeck anfressen können, während im Winter weniger gefüttert wird.
Generell wachsen die Störe im Teich besser, da wesentlich mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht. Bei einer Sauerstoffmessung im September wurde bei 18° Wassertemperatur ein Wert von 7,2 mg/l erreicht. Ein durchaus guter Wert, doch gehe ich davon aus, dass wenn im Sommer die große Hitzewelle dem Teich nicht so zu schaffen gemacht hätte, er wahrscheinlich noch besser gewesen wäre.



Abb. 28 Wachstum im Teich

Den Sibirischen Stör habe ich von November bis Ende April im Aquarium gehalten und ihn dann in den Teich gesetzt. Er wuchs durchschnittlich 3 cm pro Monat. An seiner Wachstumskurve ist sehr schön die Hitzewelle zu sehen, welche sich von Mitte Juli bis Mitte August erstreckte und die Wassertemperatur auf 28° erhöhte.
Als sich das Wasser Anfang September                
                 Abb. 29 Mein Sibirischer Stör                      wieder auf 18° heruntergekühlt hatte      
                                                                                 wuchs er in einem halben Monat 6cm, das   
                                                                                 Doppelte von dem was er sonst in einem  
                                                                                 Monat wächst.

Auch bei beiden Waxdicks ist zu erkennen, dass mit geringerer Wassertemperatur ihr Wachstum stark nach oben schnellte.
Bei Waxdick No 2 ist ersichtlich, dass diese Art von Natur aus wärmere Temperaturen als der                                                                                                                                                                                                     Abb. 30 Mein größerer Waxdick                   Sibirische Stör bevorzugt, da seine Wachstumskurve              
                                                                 während der Hitzewelle nicht so stark eingebrochen    
                                                                  ist wie die des Sibirischen Störs.



	Waxdick1	Waxdick2	Sibirischer Stör
Mai		35cm	45cm
Juni		38cm	48cm
Juli		41cm	51cm
August		44cm	52cm
	einsetzten in Teich	
September	38cm	47cm	53cm
	44cm	52cm	59cm
Abb. 31 Tabelle des Wachstums im Teich

Die nächste Abfischung steht in den Osterferien an, und ich schätze den Sibirischen Stör zu diesem Zeitpunkt vorsichtig auf 68-70cm, den Waxdick2 auf 60cm und den Waxdick1 auf 53-54cm.

3.3.5 Verhalten

Störe halten sich im Teich meist im tiefen Bereich auf, nur selten statten sie den Uferzonen einen Besuch ab. Störe haben keine Angst vor dem Menschen und sind überhaupt nicht scheu. Wenn ich tauche lassen sich meine Tiere sogar vorsichtig streicheln solange man keine hastigen Bewegungen macht. Gefangen werden sie am Besten mit einem großen engmaschigen Karpfenkescher. Man stellt ihnen den Kescher vor die Schnauze und zieht in langsam von vorne über den Stör. Sind sie einmal gefangen werden sie etwas vorsichtiger dem Menschen gegenüber, was sich aber relativ schnell wieder legt. Meine Fische haben bereits gelernt, dass ich, wenn ich mit dem Kescher ins Wasser komme eine Gefahr darstelle und meiden mich dann. Komme ich ohne, zeigen sie ihr ursprüngliches, nicht scheues Verhalten. Die Vergesellschaftung mit anderen Fischen ist kein Problem, man sollte jedoch auf 2 wesentliche Punkte achten:
1)	Man muss darauf Acht geben, dass sich andere Fische nicht zu stark vermehren, da dies einen Sauerstoffmangel hervorrufen könnte. Dieses Problem lässt sich am besten durch einen kleinen Raubfisch wie einen Flussbarsch und gelegentliches Abfischen lösen. Bei mir vermehrten sich __ Stichlinge, Rotfedern und Goldfische letztes Frühjahr sehr stark. Der Großteil wurde bereits abgefischt oder gefressen, der Rest wird beim Frühjahrsputz, wenn der Teich abgelassen wird, mit dem Kescher herausgefangen.



2)	Die Störe müssen genug Futter bekommen. Kois, Karpfen, Schleien und Goldfische sind die stärksten Konkurrenten, deswegen sollten nur sehr wenige besetzt werden. Bei mir schwimmen neben 3 Stören, 2 Goldorfen, 5 Rotfedern, einem Flussbarsch und einer Regenbogenforelle, 2 Karpfen, 2 Koikarpfen und 2 Schleien, die Goldfische werden restlos abgefischt.

























Zusammenfassung

Über das Wachstum der Störe lässt sich zusammenfassend sagen, dass bei gutem Nahrungsangebot auch im kleinen Lebensraum Teich ein gutes Wachstum zu beobachten ist. Wenn man einige Grundregeln beachtet ist die Haltung im Teich unproblematisch, im Aquarium jedoch ist sie mit wesentlich mehr Arbeit verbunden.
Der Sterlet wächst aufgrund seiner geringen Endgröße langsamer als andere Störarten, Waxdick und Sibirischer Stör unterscheiden sich im Wachstum fast nicht, außer dass der Waxdick aufgrund seines natürlichen Verbreitungsgebietes etwas besser mit hohen Temperaturen zurechtkommt. Wie viele andere Fische sind auch Störe sehr lernfähig.
Für die Haltung im Gartenteich positiv ist außerdem ihr absolut nicht scheues Verhalten dem Menschen gegenüber. 
Zur Rettung der Störe vor dem Aussterben ist rasches Handeln angesagt, zum einen im Bezug auf die Verbauung der Flüsse, zu anderen im Bezug auf den Raubbau an den Störbeständen wegen des Kaviars.



















Anhang

Graphische Darstellung der Donaustöre und der in der Fischzucht wichtigsten Störarten

Abb. 32 Huso huso

Siehe Seite 23





Abb. 33 Huso huso

Siehe Seite 23






Abb. 34 Acipenser gueldenstaedti 

Siehe Seite 13







Abb. 35 Acipenser nudiventris

Siehe Seite 16





Abb. 36 Acipenser ruthenus

Siehe Seite 18

Abb. 37 Acipenser ruthenus

Siehe Seite 18

Abb. 38 Acipenser stellatus

Siehe Seite 21

Abb. 39 Acipenser stellatus

Siehe Seite  21

Abb. 40 Acipenser naccari





Abb. 41 Acipenser naccari



Abb. 42 Acipenser baeri



Abb. 43 Acipenser baeri



Abb. 44 Acipenser transmontatus




Kurzbeschreibungen sonstiger Störarten

Acipenser

A. baeri                                                                                                                      Brandt 1869
Sibirischer Stör
Vorkommen: Gus- Staaten, in Flüssen Sibiriens vom Ob bis zur Kolyma sowie deren Mündungsgebiete.
Größe: 2 Meter/ 200 kg
Besonderheiten: Die Nominatform A. baeri baeri kommt im Ob vor, A. baeri stenorrhynchus kommt in der Lena und im Jenissej vor und unterscheidet sich durch die längere Schnauze.                                                                       Abb. 45
Der Sibirische Stör ist in Mitteleuropa der wichtigste 
und in der Aquakultur am meisten verbreitete Stör. Aufgrund seines schnellen Wachstums und seinen geringen Umweltansprüchen ist er am besten für die Speisestörproduktion geeignet. 


A. brevirostrum                                                                                                       LeSueur 1818
Kurznasenstör
Vorkommen: Ostküste Nordamerikas vom St.John River in Kanada bis St.Johns River in Florida.
Größe: 1,4 Meter/ 45 kg                                                                         Abb. 46
Besonderheiten: 
Eine der am meisten gefährdeten Störarten.                               



A. dabryanus                                                                                                           Dúmeril 1868
Jangtse- Stör
Vorkommen: Jangtsekiang, Huang-he
Größe: 1,2 Meter / 20 kg
Besonderheiten: Über diese Störart ist so gut wie nichts bekannt, außer dass er ein reiner Süßwasserstör zu sein scheint. 

A. fulvescens                                                                                                      Rafinesque 1817
Seestör                                                                                                                                                                
Vorkommen: Seen und Flüsse in Zentral- und Ost- Nordamerika
 (Winnipeg See, Michigan See, Ottawa, Saskatchewan etc.)                                                                                                                        Größe: 2,4 Meter / 140 kg
Besonderheiten: Nicht so stark gefährdeter reiner Süßwasserstör.                                                                           Abb. 47

A. medirostris                                                                                                             Ayres 1854
Grüner Stör
Vorkommen: Die Nominatform A. medirostris medirostris kommt an der Pazifikküste Nordamerikas vor, die Unterart A. medirostris micadoi lebt in Asien an den Küsten des Ochotskischen und des Japanischen Meeres. Kurioserweise liegen beide Verbreitungsgebiete                                    Abb. 48
 ca. 2000 km. auseinander.
Größe: 2,5 Meter / 160 kg
Besonderheiten: Zwischen Seiten- und Bauchschildern ein olivgrüner Streifen an jeder Seite. 
A. naccari                                                                                                             Bonaparte 1836
Adria- Stör
Vorkommen: Ausschließlich in der Adria und deren Zuflüsse.
Größe: 2 Meter / 120 kg                                                                                            
Besonderheiten: Aufgrund des hohen Verschmutzungsgrades der Adriazuflüsse ist der Adriastör in seiner natürlichen Heimat sehr stark bedroht, wird jedoch in vielen Zuchtanstalten Mitteleuropas und Spaniens  vermehrt. 

                                                                                                                    Abb. 49

A. oxyrhynchus                                                                                                       Mitchill 1814
Atlantischer Stör
Vorkommen: Lebt an der Ostküste Nordamerikas. Die typische Form A. oxyrhynchus oxyrhynchus vom St. Lorenzstrom bis nach Florida, die Unterart A. oxyrhynchus desotoi im nördlichen Golf von Mexiko an der Küste der USA.                                                                                     
Größe: 5,3 Meter / 400 kg 
Besonderheiten: Neuen Erkenntnissen zufolge                                         Abb. 50                                                                                                              
soll A. oxyrhynchus auch in der Ostsee heimisch                                  
gewesen sein, anstatt wie bisher angenommen A. sturio. 






A. schrencki                                                                                                               Brandt 1869
Amurstör
Vorkommen: Amurflusssystem
Größe: 3 Meter / 200 kg 
Besonderheiten: Der Amurstör kreuzt sich manchmal mit dem Sibirischen Hausen. 

A. sinesis                                                                                                                      Gray 1834
Chinesischer Stör
Vorkommen: Gelbes und Chinesisches Meer sowie deren Zuflüsse
Größe: 4 Meter / 500 kg 

A. sturio                                                                                                                 Linnaeus 1758
GEMEINER STÖR, Baltischer Stör
Vorkommen: Über das Verbreitungsgebiet Acipenser sturios sind sich die Experten nach wie vor nicht im Klaren. Ursprünglich wurde angenommen, er lebe in ganz Europa- vom Schwarzen Meer bis zur Ostsee. In den neuesten Publikationen soll sein Vorkommen auf die Atlantikküste Frankreichs bis zur Nordseeküste                                       Abb. 51
 Dänemarks beschränkt sein. 
In der Ostsee soll nicht wie immer angenommen A. sturio heimisch sein, sondern A. oxyrhynchus- damit wäre der Name „ Baltischer Stör“  hinfällig. 
Größe: 6 Meter / 600 kg
Besonderheiten: Die am stärksten gefährdete Störart. Es leben nur noch winzige Restpopulationen in der Gironde. 


A. transmontatus                                                                                                Richardson 1836
Weißer Stör                                                                 
Vorkommen: Pazifikküste Nordamerikas – vom Golf von Alaska bis Kalifornien.
Größe: 6,7 Meter / 800 kg


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

Besonderheiten: Diese Art wird in geringem Maße auch in Europa künstlich vermehrt. In Amerika traten zwei Viruserkrankungen beim Weißen Stör auf, die Verluste bis über 90 % der befallenen Fische auslösten. 

                                                                                                                Abb. 52



An den Küsten Japans sollen zwei weitere  Störarten leben- der „ Japanische Stör“ Acipenser kukuchii und der „Okulierstör“ Acipenser multiscutatus. Über diese Störarten ist nichts Näheres bekannt.  Laut Reichle soll es sich dabei um Unterarten von A. medirostris handeln. Diese Theorie erscheint umso wahrscheinlicher, da das Verbreitungsgebiet nah an das von A. medirostris heranreicht und da es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass sich auf so kleinem Raum zwei eigenständige Störarten entwickelt haben.











Die Gattung Huso unterscheidet sich von der Gattung Acipenser durch das sichelförmige Maul und die flachen Bartfäden.

Huso

H. dauricius                                                                                                               Georgi 1775
Sibirischer Hausen „Kaluga“
Vorkommen: Ochotskisches Meer und im Amurflusssystem
Größe: 5,6 Meter / 1000 kg 

Die Unterfamilie der Schaufelstöre umfasst 2 Gattungen und unterscheidet sich von der Unterfamilie der echten __ Störe durch die abgeflachte, schaufelförmige Schnauze und das Fehlen des Spritzlochs.

Pseudoscaphirhynchus

P. fedtschenkoi                                                                                                         Kessler 1872
Syr- Darja Schaufelstör
Vorkommen: Am Aralsee ausschließlich im Süßwasser des Syr-Daria Flusses.
Größe: 0,7 Meter / 2 kg
Besonderheiten: In freier Wildbahn ausgestorben. 

P. hermanni                                                                                                              Kessler 1877
Kleiner Amu- Darja Schaufelstör
Vorkommen: Am Aralsee ausschließlich im Süßwasser des Amu-Daria.
Größe: 0,3 Meter / 0,7 kg
Besonderheiten: In freier Wildbahn  ausgestorben 
                                                                                                                         Abb. 53
P. kaufmanni                                                                                                        Bogdanov 1874
Großer Amu- Darja Schaufelstör
Vorkommen: Aralsee, Amu-Daria.
Größe: 0,7 Meter / 2 kg 
Besonderheiten: Stacheln auf der Schnauzenspitze und hinter den Augen. Die Schwanzspitze geht in einen langen Faden über. In freier Wildbahn ausgestorben.

Scaphirhynchus

S. albus                                                                                               Forbes et Richardson 1905
Weißer Schaufelstör
Vorkommen : Einzugsgebiet des Mississippi
Größe : 1,8 Meter / 45 kg
Besonderheiten: Sehr stark bedroht. 


S. platorhynchus                                                                                                          Rafinesque 
1820                                                                    
Gemeiner Schaufelstör
Vorkommen : Mississippi-Flusssystem
Größe : 1 Meter / 4,5 kg 

                                                                                                                               Abb. 54
S. suttkusi
Alabama- Schaufelstör
Vorkommen : Alabama River
Größe: nicht bekannt
Besonderheiten: Die Eigenständigkeit dieser Art ist zu bezweifeln. Es könnte sich um, durch den Tennessee River- Alabama River Kanal zugewanderte S. platorhynchus handeln. 
Die Familie der Löffelstöre unterscheidet sich von der Familie der Rüsselstöre durch fehlende Fulcra und Bartfäden sowie eine enorm lange, an der Oberseite des Kopfes sitzende löffelförmige Schnauze.


Polydon

P. spathula                                                                                                             Walbaum 1792
Löffelstör
Vorkommen: Mississippi Flusssystem
Größe: 2,3 Meter / 80 kg
Besonderheiten: Der Löffelstör mit seinem eigentümlichen Körperbau ist ein reiner Planktonfiltrierer. Mit seinen Kiemenreusen filtert er unter ständiger Schwimmbewegung seine Nahrung                                 Abb. 55
aus dem Wasser.                                                                            


Psephurus

P. gladius                                                                                                                 Martens 1862
Schwertstör
Vorkommen: Flusssystem des Jangtsekiang
Größe: 3,6 Meter / 300 kg
Besonderheiten: Im Gegensatz zum Löffelstör frisst er Fische. Er genießt in China denselben Schutzstatus wie der Panda. 




Glossar

abstreifen: Gewinnung der Geschlechtsprodukte durch sanften Druck auf den Bauch vor der   
                   Geschlechtsöffnung
anadrom: z.B. Lachs- wandert zum Laichen ins Süßwasser und verendet in den meisten                      
                 Fällen nach dem Ablaichen
Anfütterung: erste Fütterungen der Fischbrut nach der Aufzehrung des Dottersackes
Artemia salina: Salzkrebschen- werden oft zur Anfütterung von Fischbrut verwendet
auseinanderwachsen: Fische einer Brut wachsen sehr unterschiedlich
barbels: Barteln
Beluga: anderer Name für den Hausen- Beluga Kaviar
denticles: siehe Fulcra
diadrom: wandert zum Laichen ins Süßwasser, anschließend wieder ins Meer zurück- laicht    
                  normalerweise mehrmals
Diskusfutter: Futter für eine bei Aquarianern sehr beliebte Buntbarschart (Diskusfisch)
dorsal: oben
edge: hier: erster Flossenstrahl
Faunenverfälschung: Einbürgerung fremder, nicht heimischer Arten, welche das Ökosystem    
                                     schädigen oder verändern können
fertil: fortpflanzungsfähig
fimbriated: gefranst
foliate: abgeflacht
Frostfutter: zu Blöcken gepresste, gefrorene Fischnährtierchen. Werden vor dem Verfüttern    
                     aufgetaut
Fulcra: kleine Knochenplättchen zwischen den großen Schilderreihen
Gammariden: __ Flohkrebse, wichtigste Fischnährtiere in unseren Breiten
hältern: Aufbewahrung der Fische in Übergangsbecken oder Übergangsteichen
Heterocerk: nicht gleichmäßig- bei Stören ist wie bei Haien der obere Teil der Schwanzflosse   
                      länger
Imhofftrichter: Vorrichtung zum Entkleben der Eier, siehe Abb. 9
karnivor: Fleischfresser
Kiemenreusen: Zahnreihen welche auf den Kiemenbögen sitzen und beim Löffelstör zu einer  
                           Art Planktonfilter gebildet sind
Laichfische: Muttertiere 
Lateral: seitlich
Milchner: Männchen- Sperma von Fischen wird als „Milch“ bezeichnet
Osietra: russisch für Waxdick- Handelsname für Waxdickkaviar
ossified: verknöchert
plates: Knochenschilder
rays: Flossenstrahlen
Rogen: Fischeier
Rogner: Weibchen- kommt von Rogen
Rostrum:  die verknöcherte Schnauze von Stören
Rüsselstöre: Acipenseridae- umfasst die Gattung Huso, Acipenser, Scaphirhynchus und   
                      Pseudoscaphirhynchus
scutes: Knochenschilder
scutlets: siehe Fulcra
Sevryuga: russisch für Sternhausen, Handelsname für Sternhausenkaviar
snout: Schnauze
steril: nicht fortpflanzungsfähig
stock: Stamm, Population
Tubifex: Schlammröhrenwürmer, wichtiges Fischnährtierchen
Ventral: unten
Warmwasserhaltung: hier: ständige Haltung von Fischen bei einer Temperatur von 18° bis 
                                      22°
Zugergläser: Erbrütungsanlage für Fischeier. Sieht aus wie eine umgedrehte Flasche und 
                       wird von unten leicht mit Wasser durchströmt.











Literaturverzeichnis

Deutsches Meeresmuseum, Stralsund, Sonderausstellung Störe- bedrohte Giganten, 4.9.2003

Hochleitner Martin, STÖRE. Verbreitung, Lebensweise, Aquakultur, Kitzbühel 1996

http://www.cites.ec.gc.ca  10.11.2002

http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003

* defekter Link entfernt *  17.11.2002

http://www.go-stoer.de  10.1.2003

http://www.markuskappeler.ch/tex/texs/stoere.html   13.9.03

O.Ö. Landesfischereiverband, Leitfaden. Zur Fischkunde und Angelfischerei, Linz 1997 

Reichle Gebhard, Der Stör. Im Meer, im Strom und als Nutzfisch in der Teichwirtschaft, Pettendorf 1997

Riehl/Baensch, Aquarienatlas. Band3, Düsseldorf 1997 












Bildernachweis

Abb. 1: * defekter Link entfernt * 20.2.2004 
Abb. 2: http://www.fraserriverlodge.com/  10.11.2002
Abb. 3: http://www. fishalberta.com/Species/lake_sturgeon.htm 13.9.03
Abb. 4: http://www.dnr.state.wi.us  24.4.03
Abb. 5: O.Ö. Landesfischereiverband, Leitfaden. Zur Fischkunde und Angelfischerei, Linz    
             1997 S.228
Abb. 6: Hochleitner Martin, STÖRE. Verbreitung, Lebensweise, Aquakultur, Kitzbühel 1996  
  S. 150
Abb. 7:  Verfasser
Abb. 8: Hochleitner Martin, STÖRE. Verbreitung, Lebensweise, Aquakultur, Kitzbühel 1996 
  S. 114
Abb. 9: Reichle Gebhard, Der Stör. Im Meer, im Strom und als Nutzfisch in der 
              Teichwirtschaft, Pettendorf 1997 S. 28
Abb. 10: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 11: * defekter Link entfernt *
Abb. 12: http://www.cites.ec.gc.ca  10.11.2002
Abb. 13:Verfasser
Abb. 14: Riehl/Baensch, Aquarienatlas. Band3, Düsseldorf 1997 S. 77
Abb. 15: http://www.bohusfisk.se/ images/  10.11.2002
Abb. 16: http://www.lfvooe.at  10.11.2002
Abb. 17: http://www.fsinet.or.jp/~bow/Aquarium/sturgeon/sturgeon.htm  10.11.2002
Abb. 18: http://www.unterwasserwelt.de  10.11.2002
Abb. 19: * defekter Link entfernt * 20.2.2004
Abb. 20: Bursell Jens, Tumult am Ural, in: Der Raubfisch Nr.6/2001 S. 18
Abb. 21: http://www.go-stoer.de  10.1.2003
Abb. 22: http://www.go-stoer.de  10.1.2003
Abb. 23: Verfasser
Abb. 24: Verfasser
Abb. 25: Verfasser
Abb. 26: Verfasser
Abb. 27: Verfasser
Abb. 28: Verfasser
Abb. 29: Verfasser
Abb. 30: Verfasser
Abb. 31: Verfasser
Abb. 32: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 33: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 34: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 35: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 36: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 37: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 38: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 39: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 40: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 41: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 42: http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 44 http://www.cws-scf.ec.gc.ca/enforce/species_e.cfm  10.10.2003
Abb. 45: Verfasser
Abb. 46: http://www.riverfront.org/  31.5.2003
Abb. 47: http://www.nativefish.org/  19.2.2004
Abb. 48: http://www.sw-center.org/swcbd/species/grnsturgeon/  19.2.2004
Abb. 49: http://www.spiegel.de  19.2.2004
Abb. 50: http://www.yahooligans.com  19.2.2004
Abb. 51: http://www.ittiofauna.org  19.2.2004
Abb. 52: Verfasser
Abb. 53: http://nix.freenet.uz  19.2.2004
Abb. 54: * defekter Link entfernt *  19.2.2004
Abb. 55: http://www.fw.vt.edu/efish/families/polyodontidae.html  19.2.2004








Protokoll

6. Juni 2003: erste Kontaktaufnahme mit Frau Professor Reiterer, grobe Abgrenzung des     
 	         Themas
2. Juli 2003: Abgabe eines ersten Konzeptes
Sommerferien 2003: Materialsuche
16. September 2003: Kurze Besprechung mit der Lehrkraft über den Fortgang der Arbeiten
15. Oktober 2003: Allgemeine Information über Fachbereichsarbeiten, Erhalt eines Skriptums   
                               für wissenschaftliche Arbeiten
21. Oktober 2003: 2-stündiger Kurs über Zitieren
24. Oktober 2003: Gemeinsame Materialsichtung mit der Lehrkraft, Besprechung der   
                               weiteren Vorgehensweise
November 2003: Handschrift des 1. Kapitels
21. November 2003: Abgabe des Bestimmungsschlüssels
5. Dezember 2003: Kurze Besprechung mit Frau Professor Reiterer über den Fortgang der 
                    Arbeit
19. Dezember 2003: Abgabe des fertigen 1. Kapitels
Weihnachtsferien 2003/2004: Handschrift des 2. Kapitels
9. Jänner 2004: Besprechung des 1. Kapitels
23. Jänner 2004: Kurze Besprechung über den Fortgang der Arbeit
10. Februar 2004: Abgabe des fertigen 2. Kapitels und der ersten Hälfte des 3. Kapitels
13. Februar 2004: Besprechung von Kapitel 2 und der ersten Hälfte von Kapitel 3
13. Februar 2004 - 22. Februar 2004: Fertigstellung der FBA
23. Februar 2004: Vorläufige Abgabe zur letzten Durchsicht
24. Februar 2004: Rückgabe
24. Februar 2004 – 26. Februar 2004: Letzte Überarbeitung
27. Februar 2004: Abgabe der fertigen Fachbereichsarbeit


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

erst einmal nur Danke , Danke, Danke, 
um eure Beiträge genau zu lesen braucht es ein paar Tage. soviel arbeit von euch, meine hochachtung. Ich hoffe, das ich für euch auch noch von nutzen sein kann. 

Mit freundlichem gruß Andreas


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Juli 2004)

Donaustöre- 
Lebensweise, Bedrohung, Fischzucht-


Vergleich des Wachstums der Donaustöre anhand von Beispielen aus der Fischzucht und des Fischfanges.


(hier wäre als deckblatt der sibirische stör von unten)




Thomas Friedrich
Biologie& Umweltkunde
Unter Aufsicht von
Professor
Elisabeth Reiterer-Fereberger
BG/BRG Ramsauerstraße
2004


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

´so..wegen dem führerschein komm ich momentan net so wirklich dazu dir die fotos zu schicken tommi..zudem es 55 sind, ich nur 3 auf einmal verschicken kann, manche zu groß sind, und im text oben die bildunterschriften beim kopieren in den text gerutscht sind....sobald ich zeit habe werde ich die kompletten seiten als bild in hoher auflösung abspeichern und reinstellen einstweilen gibts malnen link
www.eventshooters.com
-> usersearch->stu_fishing->foto archive-> gone fishin
da hab ich einige brandaktuelle unterwasserfotos von meinen stören im teich reingestellt fals es jemanden intressiert!

lg thomas


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

*...*

 

hallo Thomas, zwei Deppen, ein Gedanke   ,

die Idee mit Unterwasserfotografie hatt mich auch mal ein bisschen letztes Wochenende gejuckt ... viel Spass bei den Pics, demnächst noch ein paar mehr, wenn ich ne bessere UW-CAM habe 






















Habe noch einige mehr, HP iss derzeit im Umbau zur reinen Stör-Seite. Wenn das fertig iss gibbet ein paar Pics mehr zu sehen  

Ciao

Tommi


----------



## Teichforum.info (31. Juli 2004)

sieht ja ganz gut aus!


----------

